# Waiting for Root file system....



## smaXer (3. März 2008)

Habe folgendes Problem :

Debian installier 1000 hz CKS Kernel gebacken alles schön und gut .
Wollte diesen booten und "Waitung for root file system " .
Also Fehler gesucht keinen gefunden ergo Festplatte formatiert Debian neu drauf und mit "normalem " Kernel starten -> "Waiting for Root file System ".

Habe diese Prozedur noch 5x wiederholt sowohl mit der CD/DVD/netinstall Variante . (32bit).

Brauche Hilfe .


----------



## Adrenalize (3. März 2008)

Evtl. hilft dir http://www.e-tobi.net/blog/articles/2007/01/24/waiting-for-root-file-system weiter.
einen Versuch ists Wert, falls die in Grub bei dir mit hda statt sda eingetragen sind, kann er sie natürlich nicht finden.

Ansonsten spuckt google noch Hinweise aus, dass ein Update von udev helfen könnte.


----------



## smaXer (4. März 2008)

den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gefasst .
Darum hatte ich Debian ja auf ne IDE geschmissen


----------

